# Roll Top Desk Build



## Kenbo

Well I've been thinking about making one of these things forever and a day and I thought that it was time to stop thinking about it and start doing it. I actually started the project weeks ago and only thought to take photos and start a thread today. There is a lot of hours invested here already but not much progress. More to come.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13

Is this a full sized desk or model ? I don't see the blue lighter for scale?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## woodman6415

Like the raised panel look ... what type of wood ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

OH MY GOD!!! There is actually sawdust on the saw in 2 pictures!! And, firewood piled on the floor!!  

YO DOC!!! Oh Doc!!! You might want to check on Ken!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

Wait!?!? Isn't that a bit big to be coming out of your shop?!?

I'm with Marc - where's the blue lighter for scale? With doing a larger piece, you could always hide it somewhere in one picture in each post and make us go searching for it all Where's Waldo style.

Will be following with interest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Is this a full sized desk or model ? I don't see the blue lighter for scale?

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Kenbo

woodman6415 said:


> Like the raised panel look ... what type of wood ?



All red oak.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> OH MY GOD!!! There is actually sawdust on the saw in 2 pictures!! And, firewood piled on the floor!!
> 
> YO DOC!!! Oh Doc!!! You might want to check on Ken!



I was waiting for your comment and you didn't disappoint. I spent an hour yesterday on my hands and knees with the vacuum cleaning up the sawdust and chips from the floor and tools. Love the lighter pic too. Hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

That is a serious piece of furniture! I am subscribed. Beautiful wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Looking good Ken! Following with interest as always! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Ken's making furniture?

KEN'S MAKING FURNITURE!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I love it! And a little shocked to see you using something other than maple or walnut, lol. I didn't think anything else grew up there.
All kidding aside it will be as beautiful as anything you have done. I'll be watching this one too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Kenbo said:


> I was waiting for your comment and you didn't disappoint. I spent an hour yesterday on my hands and knees with the vacuum cleaning up the sawdust and chips from the floor and tools. Love the lighter pic too. Hilarious.



It's all in good fun Ken! The pride you take in your work, and the cleanliness of your shop is exemplary dude. You could probably build everything in half the time, if you didn't spend all your time cleaning; but on the other hand, not everyone has a shop you could eat off the floor of. (_Most of us really don't know why you'd want to eat off the floor, but if you don't like washing dishes that much, that's OK with the rest of us. We're all with you!_)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

The only reason we pick on each other and make fun of each others traits is because we like each other.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> The only reason we pick on each other and make fun of each others traits is because we like each other.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Crap, he's doing full sized pieces. I might as well just sell everything and take up knitting or something.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Crap, he's doing full sized pieces. I might as well just sell everything and take up knitting or something.


I think I did see you on a sewing machine once ?
Heck I should learn how to sew with a machine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> I think I did see you on a sewing machine once ?
> Heck I should learn how to sew with a machine.



Maybe...... of course my machine is older than almost everyone except @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Schroedc said:


> Maybe...... of course my machine is older than almost everyone except @Mike1950
> 
> View attachment 125189


That's very cool. I keep finding old sewing machines and I have learned some things about them. The singers will last forever, as well as the whites and others of the era. Some of the Japanese and German machines from the 50's and 60's are very good quality all metal and mechanical machines, you can actually fix them. New electronic machines are nice when you get them but you might as well just throw em away if they break.


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> Maybe...... of course my machine is older than almost everyone except @Mike1950
> 
> View attachment 125189


GRRRRRRR

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## larry C

@Kenbo, regardless of what these guys say, the desk project impresses me......the only thing that bothers me is the cleanliness of your shop...
I describe mine as a "working shop", not a "show shop"......but it appears that you man have the best of both worlds.....be sure to post pictures as
you progress....
Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

larry C said:


> @Kenbo, regardless of what these guys say, the desk project impresses me......the only thing that bothers me is the cleanliness of your shop...
> I describe mine as a "working shop", not a "show shop"......but it appears that you man have the best of both worlds.....be sure to post pictures as
> you progress....
> Larry


Anyone who has seen @Kenbo builds on here before knows that this is ken's shop in its most filthy condition. I mean look at the table saw! It actually has WOOD CHIPS on it. And the joiner is (OMG) DUSTY!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

@Kenbo 

Ken, what set up are you using for the raised panels? Looks really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

In for the build and the funny posts!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

NeilYeag said:


> @Kenbo
> 
> Ken, what set up are you using for the raised panels? Looks really good.



The entire desk is made out of red oak at the moment. Rail and stile joinery with oak raised panels. Going to be a long build I think but I'm hoping it will be worth it. Classic style raised rail and stile bit (combination bit) and a ogee style raise panel router bit. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## NeilYeag

Cool, I would like to see your router set up for the raised panels. I have done them, but a long time ago.


----------



## Kenbo

NeilYeag said:


> Cool, I would like to see your router set up for the raised panels. I have done them, but a long time ago.



I did a demonstration of them on my youtube channel a couple of weeks ago. Here it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Great video Ken

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Wildthings said:


> Great video Ken



Thanks. Just for the record, the entire desk build will also be on the show. It's being filmed and edited as I go and it's slated for the fall of this year to be aired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

If you watch the video please note at one time Ken has sawdust/dust on his apron front. I was thinking of a screenshot of it to post

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> If you watch the video please note at one time Ken has sawdust/dust on his apron front. I was thinking of a screenshot of it to post



WHAT????????????

Say it isn't so! I haven't had a chance to watch yet,now I'm scared to. Everything I thought about this world is wrong now. Oh the humanity of it all!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

This whole project has made my shop the messiest it has been in years. My shop is a small one and it is very difficult to build a large piece in my shop. It's making it hard to clean as I go and I have to say that it's driving me absolutely nuts. Short drive I know but nuts none the less.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Just go spend a day or two working with @Tony in his shop, you'll feel all better when you get home!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Yep, great video, as well as the other ones on your channel. It was a good refresher. Thanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

Made a little more progress on the desk over the past little while. Managed to get the back panel of the desk completed and glued together and I also got the left and the right face frames cut and glued up. I still have one more face frame to complete and then I can start assembling the lower body of the desk. Hopefully.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a lot of dowels to align and get everything to line up in a glue up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Worked on the desk again today. Got the spline grooves all routed and the dry fitting done. Ended up snapping my 1/4" straight bit so a trip to Lee Valley was in order to get a new router bit. (oh the hardships) Also got the face frame for the middle drawer finished an dry fit together. Finished off the day with gluing up the drawer assembly on the left side of the desk. This will sit overnight and I will do some more work on it tomorrow. By the way, has anyone found the lighter yet?

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## cabomhn

Kenbo said:


> I did a demonstration of them on my youtube channel a couple of weeks ago. Here it is.



This video makes every ounce of OCD happy inside me.

Looking forward to seeing the rest of this build!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

I can't believe you got that one odd clamp in there. 

You know that doesn't look right... 
It's round while all the others are flat...
It puts different pressure on things... 
It has a different mechanism... 
It's a little bit longer... 
It simply does not look right with those other three clamps.
_
There now his OCD will have a matching clamp on there tomorrow! _

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> I can't believe you got that one odd clamp in there.
> 
> You know that doesn't look right...
> It's round while all the others are flat...
> It puts different pressure on things...
> It has a different mechanism...
> It's a little bit longer...
> It simply does not look right with those other three clamps.
> _
> There now his OCD will have a matching clamp on there tomorrow! _




Dammit Rocky.......I won't sleep a wink tonight now.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wildthings

rocky1 said:


> I can't believe you got that one odd clamp in there.
> 
> You know that doesn't look right...
> It's round while all the others are flat...
> It puts different pressure on things...
> It has a different mechanism...
> It's a little bit longer...
> It simply does not look right with those other three clamps.
> _
> There now his OCD will have a matching clamp on there tomorrow! _


I figured this was his way of diverting our attention from all the sawdust on the bench in the 2nd picture and on the floor in the rest of them

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I can't believe you got that one odd clamp in there.
> 
> You know that doesn't look right...
> It's round while all the others are flat...
> It puts different pressure on things...
> It has a different mechanism...
> It's a little bit longer...
> It simply does not look right with those other three clamps.
> _
> There now his OCD will have a matching clamp on there tomorrow! _



I see a silver bar clamp and i want to paint it black....

Sing it with me now.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I see a silver bar clamp and i want to paint it black....
> 
> Sing it with me now.....



Well that's cause the other black one is hangin out with the flat bar squeeze type clamps. He did actually get it all straightened out in the last two pictures, but that was after he cleaned up he sawdust on the floor!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> I see a silver bar clamp and i want to paint it black....
> 
> Sing it with me now.....



He did actually get it all sorted out for the last two pictures, after he put half the clamps away.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Damned aggervatin internet! Post a post, turn the page to look at pictures, come back to this page and it's gone, put it back up there and come back later and you've double posted. I could see that bat guana if I was drunk, but I was in the shop makin sawdust until 1 am!


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Damned aggervatin internet! Post a post, turn the page to look at pictures, come back to this page and it's gone, put it back up there and come back later and you've double posted. I could see that bat guana if I was drunk, but I was in the shop makin sawdust until 1 am!




Some people are OCD about their shops and the mess that may or may not be in there..........and some people double post.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kenbo

Didn't get much done today. I managed to get the other side of the desk all glued up and squared. I have to say that it is a real bear to do this glue up. I also got the drawer hardware support rails milled and cut to size. Hopefully, tomorrow I can unclamp the desk and give it a good sanding.


 

 

 

 





By the way...........are you guys even looking for the lighter?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD

Cool!


I see the lighter in the third pic... it looks smaller

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool It's going to be beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Lighter noted. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Kenbo said:


> Some people are OCD about their shops and the mess that may or may not be in there..........and some people double post.



I can honestly say, the only thing I miss about living in town, is not having a high speed internet connection anymore. Between not posting half the time when I click Post Reply here, and not typing half the time when I'm typing on other sites, therein making a whole lot of what I'm trying to say look like @Tclem is trying to say it, it's about to drive me crazy!!

Oh yes... caught the lighter in a picture or two, and was in fact laughing about it when I got your post questioning it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Y'all did notice he has all matching clamps today too! No silver bar clamp, no pipe clamp with the flat bar grippy clamps, they are all matched sets!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Y'all did notice he has all matching clamps today too! No silver bar clamp, no pipe clamp with the flat bar grippy clamps, they are all matched sets!!



Y'all did notice that Rocky didn't say everything in one post and had to post twice to say it. No single post. No continued thought. Two posts!!!  


Are you sure it's the internet that's slow Rocky?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

I was laughing so hard at the lighter I forgot to look at the clamps to see if I kicked your OCD in!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Ken, I'm disappointed!

Not in your work - that desk is coming along superbly and will be stunning when done!

I was expecting a stealth build of a giant blue lighter to place in the photos and trying to trick us into thinking this was, in reality, a miniature build!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, I wish I had shop space to build furniture. As it is, I have to wait for a number of rainfree days to make it happen! Since taking second place in Best of Show in an Industrial Arts contest to an absolutely fabulous roll-top out of walnut when I was a senior in high school, I've always wanted to make a roll-top desk for my fly tying escapades.


----------



## Kenbo

Another day..........another 9 hours on the desk build. Got the desk all unclamped and gave it a good sanding. Milled all the stock for the drawers and managed to get the drawer glide support rails installed. Also got the boards laminated for the file drawer on the bottom right of the desk. Got a little over ambitious with the dowels and put them at every 2". That made for 20 dowels to line up and it was a real bear to do. Needless to say I didn't do that on the other 2 panels. Got all the drawer piece cut to their length and I guess tomorrow, I break out the dovetail jig and start making myself some drawers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1

Love the little wheeled carts Ken, a must I'm sure with limited shop space. Makes moving the desk to the side to walk around and clean up so much easier. Lookin good!!


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Love the little wheeled carts Ken, a must I'm sure with limited shop space. Makes moving the desk to the side to walk around and clean up so much easier. Lookin good!!



I had no choice but to build the carts Rocky. Just like you said, I need to move it around in order to work so the carts were a must. They will come in handy for other projects too, like moving around my oversized lighter when UPS brings it in the next few days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

A solid 11 hours spent in the shop today. You know that I'm serious about something in the shop when I pack a lunch and don't stop to eat. I just eat on the run with my packed lunch. A good portion of the day was spent behind the router, cutting all the dovetails for the drawers. Bottom line is that in 11 hours, I was able to get all 8 drawer done and glued up and now they will be ready for final sanding and installation tomorrow. I still have to make the drawer faces for each one, but I will worry about that once they are installed. More to come tomorrow......I'm off to pack another lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

You'd have had time to eat a sandwich if you hadn't been so busy suckin up sawdust after every dovetail! Not mention hiding the lighter!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

While my wife was watching a 2 hour episode of Survivor last night, I decided to head to the shop to work on the desk a little. Lost track of time and never came inside the house until almost 11 PM. Got some work done on the writing platforms of the desk. I'm hoping to get out to the shop and finish them off tonight so that I can install the supports for them this Saturday. I decided on oak ply for the stability of the platform and once I get the oak strips attached to the sides, it will look just fine.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

Went out to the shop to do a quick job tonight. Glued the side oak trim on to the writing boards. Now tomorrow, once the glue is dried, I will sand them down and then they will be complete.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

So cool seeing this develop in front of our eyes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Awesome post!!! You better sign your name on it when its done!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 8 hours working on the build today. Got the writing board support rails installed in both of the side pedestals. I had to leave gaps in the outside rails for the mounting clips for the desk top. Also milled the stock for the drawer face plates and routed the profiles on them. I managed to get 3 drawer face plates installed before I called it a day. I will hopefully get the other 6 face plates installed tomorrow.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13

Sawdust...on the floor.
I see it....

Waaay coooool......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Sawdust...on the floor.
> I see it....
> 
> Waaay coooool......




My shop is an absolutely disaster by my standards. Once these drawer faces are done, I will be doing a major cleanup to get it useable to my standards again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Well, it bothered me that I didn't get all the drawer face plates installed tonight so I decided at 8 o'clock to go back out and finish what I started. 2 1/2 hours later, I am done with the face plates and tomorrow, I can move on to something new. I'm tired, but I know it would have bothered me all night that I didn't have it done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

What color are you going to paint it?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Sprung

Kenbo said:


> My shop is an absolutely disaster by my standards. Once these drawer faces are done, I will be doing a major cleanup to get it useable to my standards again.



Can you come visit my shop when you're done with yours? 



Kenbo said:


> I'm tired, but I know it would have bothered me all night that I didn't have it done.



I'm surprised you didn't end up deciding to pull an all-nighter to clean up the disaster that your shop has become! Who are you and what did you do with Ken?!?!?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Sprung said:


> Can you come visit my shop when you're done with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't end up deciding to pull an all-nighter to clean up the disaster that your shop has become! Who are you and what did you do with Ken?!?!?




I considered it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Kenbo said:


> My shop is an absolutely disaster by my standards. Once these drawer faces are done, I will be doing a major cleanup to get it useable to my standards again.


LOL I call that "_Time to Defrag_" the area!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> Sawdust...on the floor.
> I see it....
> 
> Waaay coooool......




Yeah, but did you see the Blue Lighter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, but did you see the Blue Lighter?


Not on this page....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

_ I think he's been hiding it to try to distract everyone from the saw dust. Figures if he can keep them busy looking for the lighter they won't see the mess in his shop! Them Canadians are kinda sneaky that way!! You gotta watch them guys!! 



_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Thank you Kenbo for posting this build for all of us to watch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Well, today wasn't as productive as I would have liked it to be. There was a lot of planning that had to be done and for some reason my head just couldn't wrap around certain parts of it. Either way, I was working on the upper desk side panels today and I only got the pieces milled and cut to rough length. I did get the side profiled pieces cut and flush cut with the router table though, so that's a good thing. I'm going to have to hit the lumber mill and get some more stock though because I don't have enough to carry on much further. Also made some plans today for the secret compartments that will incorporated into the build. I'm thinking that there will be 5 in total. I'm hoping to get out to the shop this week and do the rail and stile joinery on these side pieces and get those panels glued up. I might switch gears after that and laminate the top for the lower desk. Who knows?

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony

@Kenbo does the gluebot work for you? I got one when they first came out and it didn't work at all for me. Tony


----------



## vegas urban lumber

rocky1 said:


> View attachment 126691



yes but did you see the curl in the block plane body

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> @Kenbo does the gluebot work for you? I got one when they first came out and it didn't work at all for me. Tony




For my smaller projects, yes it works great. For something like this desk build, it's absolutely useless. Doesn't apply enough glue at any given time to make it useable for a larger build. I love it for my model builds though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

vegas urban lumber said:


> yes but did you see the curl in the block plane body
> 
> View attachment 126711




Made that plane a while back. It's a good little unit and so far, since I made it, I haven't had any problems with it at all. I chose the wood specifically for the curl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

Went out to the shop for 3 hours tonight to work on the rail and stile joinery of the side panels of the upper desk. What a PITA!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kenbo

Well, as nice as these pieces are, I am just not happy with them so tonight, I scrapped them both and milled the stock to make new ones. Hopefully, after work tomorrow, I will have a couple of new upper desk side panels. I just couldn't stand the few flaws in them and I knew that if I kept them as part of the desk, it would bother me until the day I die. Here's hoping that the new side panels will be acceptable to me. Wish me luck.

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Sincere 5


----------



## ripjack13

Ooh maaaan.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> Ooh maaaan.....



No big deal. The more I thought about it, the more I was unhappy with these side panels. The profiles of the rails are custom cut and they just aren't as tight as I would like them to be causing the joinery to be slightly off. After all this effort and expense, I just can't leave it like that. Do it right, or don't do it. Do, or do not, there is no try. (I added that last comment just for you)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> Do, or do not, there is no try. (I added that last comment just for you)


----------



## kweinert

Kenbo said:


> For my smaller projects, yes it works great. For something like this desk build, it's absolutely useless. Doesn't apply enough glue at any given time to make it useable for a larger build. I love it for my model builds though.



Glad I'm not the only one. When gluing up that last bowl it was barely adequate. Overall I found it much more trouble than it was worth. I can totally see the usefulness when used for model making. I am looking at making some toys this year (note that I make *toys*, Kenbo makes *models*) and it could be very useful for that type of woodworking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Okay, so I managed to get out to the shop for about 4 hours in total this evening and I managed to complete replace the upper desk side panels. I also got a new shipment of oak which should be enough to finish the desk. I know that you guys might not see much of a different between to first set of upper panels and the second set but I see a world of difference with tighter joinery and an all around better looking shape. I'm happy with these ones. More to come tomorrow.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kenbo

Spent another 12 hours in the shop today. I was determined to get the desktop laminated up and ready to be levelled out and trimmed for tomorrow. I managed to get it done but holy crap am I exhausted. Those red oak boards are murder to lug around all day. I also got the panels glued up for the raised panels of the sides of the upper desk. I'm hoping to have them assembled tomorrow as well. Had a bit of a mishap with a bandsaw blade as the blade wanted to do one thing and the pressure of the oak wanted to do another. Let's just say that the oak won. Aside from that, all in all, it was a good day but a tiring one for sure.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD

No wonder your saw didn't cut well... that blade is bent all to hell and back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

I don't know, but if you lay that blade out on a good flat surface and take the hammer to it, you can maybe straighten it back out! 

Did you do that trying to get it out of the board, or did it do that all by itself? Looks like a helluva a wreck!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner

Mr. Kenbo
That is a beautiful Desk - and a great thread. Thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> I don't know, but if you lay that blade out on a good flat surface and take the hammer to it, you can maybe straighten it back out!
> 
> Did you do that trying to get it out of the board, or did it do that all by itself? Looks like a helluva a wreck!




It was a combination of both. I was re-sawing the oak after jointing the face and I only got about 4" into an 8" wide board and the kerf closed up tight and deflected the blade. I tried to correct the deflection but it was too late. The blade jammed and kinked up and then came off the wheels. The major sharp kink is the damage caused by me trying to get the blade out of the stock. Even wedges didn't do much to open the kerf again. The oak just wanted to do what it wanted to do.


----------



## Mike1950

Kenbo said:


> It was a combination of both. I was re-sawing the oak after jointing the face and I only got about 4" into an 8" wide board and the kerf closed up tight and deflected the blade. I tried to correct the deflection but it was too late. The blade jammed and kinked up and then came off the wheels. The major sharp kink is the damage caused by me trying to get the blade out of the stock. Even wedges didn't do much to open the kerf again. The oak just wanted to do what it wanted to do.


first time I did that, it was with 3" persimmon. It was only about 30" long and 10" wide. 3/4 blade-600 +lb saw and 3 HP baldor motor. Pinched and stopped it dead. Made the saw jump almost as much as me. It really did not damage the blade but I had to cut the blade and sawsall blade out of wood. Turned around and did the same damn thing again. Took less time to fix second time- persimmon burns very nicely....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1

Yeah, been there done that, with Red Oak too, like to have never got that blade out of that piece of oak. In my case, the beekeeper's Hive Tool worked, was able to tap it in close to the blade and spread the kerf, move the board a little, pull the hive tool and move it, and work the blade out bit by bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> Yeah, been there done that, with Red Oak too, like to have never got that blade out of that piece of oak. In my case, the beekeeper's Hive Tool worked, was able to tap it in close to the blade and spread the kerf, move the board a little, pull the hive tool and move it, and work the blade out bit by bit.


I found burning to be a very efficient way to get blade out and it gave me a certain inner satisfaction of getting even with the wood....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1

I was about to that point, but I figured it would be kinda hard on the Polar Bear paint job on my bandsaw! If it had been the black Anniversary model I wanted before the polar bear sale price made it impossible to ignore, I'd have probably drug it all out the door and lit the SOB up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> I was about to that point, but I figured it would be kinda hard on the Polar Bear paint job on my bandsaw! If it had been the black Anniversary model I wanted before the polar bear sale price made it impossible to ignore, I'd have probably drug it all out the door and lit the SOB up.



a good pair of snips-2 cuts and blade was out of saw and into stove- it was quick and easy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I got the desktop unclamped, sanded and routed and sat it in place. It's amazing what a difference a desktop makes. I had to make a temporary router base plate because the bit that I was using to round over the desktop was just slightly too big for my existing router base. No big deal though. I also got the side panels glued together and sat them in place for a test fit. I still need to clamp the desktop down but I will let it relax for a few days first. I also have some more work to do inside the cabinet before the top gets fastened to the desk. The only other thing I got accomplished today is I milled the material for the back panel of the upper desk so the next time I am in the shop, I can cut those piece to their final lengths and start the rail and stile joinery on them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ripjack13

That's coming together real good Ken....looks real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Sweet! That's gonna be a beautiful piece of furniture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo

Went to the shop for another 3 hours tonight after work. I cut all the rail and stiles to their final size and then routed the sticking and the coping cuts and dry fit the frame of the back panel together. I still have to mill and rout the raised panels for this section but it's nice to see it all coming together.
Hopefully I will get the raised panels done tomorrow after work.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That is coming along nicely. Can't wait to see it finished. BEAUTIFUL work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I see a big ol smile....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

ripjack13 said:


> I see a big ol smile....




ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Somebody decided to bomb my photo. She wanted me to take another one but I said no. This picture is just funnier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kenbo said:


> ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Somebody decided to bomb my photo. She wanted me to take another one but I said no. This picture is just funnier.



I did look for her in the other ones...I was thinking it was a where's Angie picture...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I see a big ol smile....




I think that was a rare pict of Ken's cleaning gnome!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Not a whole lot to report after a few hours work in the shop tonight. I got the 5 raised panels milled and routed and assembled the rear panel of the upper desk. I won't be able to work on it tomorrow, but there's always Thursday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kenbo

Got quite a bit done on the desk. Got the tambour tracks all routed (that's a nerve racking procedure) and got the upper desktop laminated together and cut to size. I also got it routed and sanded. Made one bad template and one good one. I'm just glad that I test my templates before I rout the final panels. I made and installed 3 secret compartments in the desk today as well and I started gluing together the upper desk panels. Next step is the tambour.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## CWS

Great looking desk! What kind of finish are you going to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

It'll take him a month to clean shop after this project... I already see ALL of the tools sitting out in the drive while he sweeps and vacuums every last spec of hidden sawdust from under everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

CWS said:


> Great looking desk! What kind of finish are you going to use.



I'm not 100% positive. I'm considering a sanding sealer to level out the grain and then multiple coats of varnish but that is just my initial thought. I'm open to suggestions.





rocky1 said:


> It'll take him a month to clean shop after this project... I already see ALL of the tools sitting out in the drive while he sweeps and vacuums every last spec of hidden sawdust from under everything.



I have news for you Rocky......I'm already planning the clean up. It's driving me crazy out there. LOL


I spent another 10 1/2 hours in the shop today and I worked on the upper desk. I rounded over the edges of the side panels and then it was tambour time. I chose to make my tambour on the router table instead of the traditional method of laminating slats to fabric. It just appealed to me more. I milled all the 1/2" stock and set the router table up. The multiple feather board setup worked really well. I routed all the tabour slats and then made the lift bar for the tambour as well as the valance piece for the top of the desk. At the moment the entire upper half, including the desktop of the lower desk, is just dry fit together and I am hoping that on Tuesday, I will get out there and finish assembling the upper desk so that I can stop holding things temporarily with clamps. From there, I'm on to the cubby section and the drawers etc. But all of that will have to wait until next weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Ken, I've never seen that method of doing the tambour, is it a specialized bit? Tony


----------



## Kenbo

Tony said:


> Ken, I've never seen that method of doing the tambour, is it a specialized bit? Tony



Definitely Tony. They are a special set of bits that make 2 tambour slats at once. I love the method and used it on my breadbox build on my youtube channel a couple of weeks ago. There is also a tutorial on my channel showcasing the bits and how to use them. Don't kid yourself though, the bits aren't cheap.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kenbo

Yesterday and today I made some progress on the desk. For starters, I got rid of all the dry fit assembly and actually put the desk together. I routed some expansion grooves for the hardware in the desktop and also mounted the handles on the tambour lift bar. I'm hoping to get the tambour back board and cleats installed tomorrow and then on to the cubbies and small drawers on the weekend. Maybe even a baseboard or two.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

I couldn't rate those funny and way cool so I'll type it. Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Lookin fantastic Ken!!! Getting to the point I'm so amazed I find it difficult to give you a bad time about your cleanliness compulsion, and your OCD, and everything else! Can't wait to see it finished brother it is amazing already.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Pulled a 14 hour day in the shop today. Got the tambour backboard installed and the cleats that hold it in place. Also milled all the 1/2" stock to make the cubby hole assembly. Cut all the pieces and the dados and dry fit it all together. Once I was happy with the fit, I glued the entire thing up and now, tomorrow, I will sand it and sit it in place.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1

Your wife knows not what Irwin clamps cost does she?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Your wife knows not what Irwin clamps cost does she?



Rocky, as a guy who used to spend all of my money on booze (been sober for 14 years) my wife never complains when I purchase anything for my hobby. She would rather see me spend my money on something that I enjoy and get something out of than slowly killing myself with alcohol. She knows what everything costs and she supports it 100%. She's a keeper for sure. Besides, I got these on a wicked sale and scooped up all they had. On another note, I headed to the shop this morning to sand up the assembly for the cubby holes (before going out to breakfast with my wife) and fit it in place in the desk. Now to make some drawers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1

Proud of you bud!! Had a close friend that was an alcoholic; thought he controlled the alcohol; he didn't. Cost him his life at 40 years old. His widow just posted the write up from the local paper 19 years ago, on Facebook yesterday. And, I certainly understand your wife's support!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

Every one of the world problems me and my friends would solve at the bar in the evening, was right back to the way it was the next morning. 26 years since that bad habit ended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Congrats to you All! Great that the wife supports the hobby. She truly is a keeper. Behind every good man is a Great woman. Happy Mother's Day to all the mothers out there and to mine that i lost 4 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Nature Man

ripjack13 said:


> I did look for her in the other ones...I was thinking it was a where's Angie picture...


And here I was still looking for the lighter... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kenny likes to keep us on our toes....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road

@Kenbo I have no idea how it ended up in Puyallup Washington...................... but look it at what I just found!

I will except $250,000 or a wood model fire truck in return.......

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Kenbo

Well I didn't get much done today (probably because my lighter is in Puyallup, Washington) but I didn't manage to get a backboard put on the cubby section as well as some dividers cut and installed. I started putting some magnetic release panels on the far left and right openings but didn't like the recess so I redid them to be flush. And that was all that I got done. If the weather cooperates, I might get some more done during the week.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike Hill

Such a great build. Although I kinda want one for my fly tying - I find it hard to look at a roll-top. At a State IA contest in, of all places Austin, I was beat out of Best of Show by a kid who built one out of walnut. It was purdy and shiny. And all I had was a set of house plans I had drawn - runner up with house plans wasn't bad, but sure wanted that Best of Show trophy!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kenbo

Mike Hill said:


> Such a great build. Although I kinda want one for my fly tying - I find it hard to look at a roll-top. At a State IA contest in, of all places Austin, I was beat out of Best of Show by a kid who built one out of walnut. It was purdy and shiny. And all I had was a set of house plans I had drawn - runner up with house plans wasn't bad, but sure wanted that Best of Show trophy!



Thanks for the kind words on the build Mike. I was coveting the "best in show" award at our local fair for years until last year when the replica of my Jeep ended up taking 1st place in its division and Best in Show. I really don't have anything to strive for now. Maybe I will just try and keep my first place title that I have held for 6 (I think) years running now. 
As for the desk build.........I'm looking forward to starting the drawers for the cubby section this weekend. In fact, I'm hoping to be finished the build this weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kenbo

Worked in the shop today to get the drawers of the cubby section done. I went with a half blind dovetail joint with maple tail and pin boards with an oak front with rabbeted face plate. It took most of the day to get these done. Who am I kidding? It took all day. 10 1/2 hours to be exact. Tomorrow, I move on to baseboards and one other little piece that I want to get done.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## DKMD

Once again, my woodworking inadequacies have been highlighted by a crafty Canadian!

The desk looks fantastic, Ken!

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> Once again, my woodworking inadequacies have been highlighted by a crafty Canadian!
> 
> The desk looks fantastic, Ken!




Thanks Dave. I still have a few more things to do to complete the build but I am almost there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Well, as far as I'm concerned, this build is done. I milled all the wood for the baseboards today and cut and installed them. I routed a 3/8" round over on each one to soften the top edge. I also made and installed a pencil tray in the middle drawer. The only thing that is left to do on this build now is to do the final sanding, take the thing apart, apply the finish and re-assemble the entire thing. I will be sure to post the pictures once the desk in completed with the finish and it is in its final home.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road

Amazing build. Very inspiring and makes me motivated to woodwork. Thank you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Too cool, Ken! Good to see the lighter made its way home.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Truly a work of art! You are a Master Craftsman! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Looks just like the one at Office Max! 

Super cool build Ken!! Didn't think it possible but I believe you mighta topped the Jeep build buddy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Once again, an incredible build Ken! You make me proud to call you an Honorary Texan!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

Awesome build!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

]

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

What an awesome desk! I hope you are signing this piece so the robot that looks at it in a museum 250 years from now knows who made it. Thanks for sharing this with us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Thanks guys. I will be sure to post the final pictures when the finish is applied and the desk is in its new home with all my stuff in it. I'm looking forward to having a desk that I can actually work at instead of the little postage stamp desk I have right now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Your level of detail never ceases to amaze me Ken. That is really something to be proud of and will last well into the next century.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Johnturner

Beautiful Desk!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

rocky1 said:


> Looks just like the one at Office Max!
> 
> Super cool build Ken!! Didn't think it possible but I believe you mighta topped the Jeep build buddy!!


 
Rocky, that's just the adult breaking through...I still support the Jeep, the hoe and the Engine before needing to grow up and use that house work tool.

Don't take it wrong, that desk rocks for sure, but those toys are in a different class...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Well tonight, I finished the desk completely. There is nothing more to do with it other than to sit and wait while the finish completely hardens. I added felt to all of the cubby hole drawers as well as the main centre drawer. The LED strip lighting was added as well as dimmers and remote control (for that modern touch). I was definitely right to choose a satin finish on this one and I am pleased with the way the desk turned out. I have ordered a large leather desk blotter which will be the final touch on this project and I will post pictures when that is in place. There has also been holes drilled for cables and oak cable grommets inserted. Each drawer pedestal has a surge protector power bar installed in the base and all cables rout through the pedestals and into the power bar to eliminate all the cables dangling everywhere. After Monday, this desk will be ready for light use but it will take another 2 weeks for the finish to completely cure so I will most likely leave the desk until then and set everything up all at once when I know the finish is completely hardened. Thanks for following the thread guys. This has been an awesome build and a heck of a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## rocky1

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Love the shots with the lighting!


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> Love the shots with the lighting!



Thanks Rocky. I didn't want a desk lamp taking up valuable working area on the desk so this was the solution that I came up with. It's a super clean installation.


----------



## DKMD

Too cool! It turned out great, Ken!


----------



## Kenbo

DKMD said:


> Too cool! It turned out great, Ken!



Thanks Dave. I have to say that I'm glad that it's done. It was seriously consuming me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Not only clean install, but they generate no heat. And, they run for pennies a year. Bought an LED strip light kit for my Call Collection Cabinet, paid around $25 - $30... came with all the connectors, wires, 4 strips, AC/DC converter, switch, everything needed for install. Thought it was too good to be true at the time, so I bought 2 of them. It has been on continuous for 8 years now, has yet to give me a lick of trouble!! I don't think there's a single LED out in any of the 3 strips used! Excellent choice of lighting!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sprung

Ken, that is just awesome! Very well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man

Hope you know we really appreciate the time you took to document the build. It is most encouraging to those of us that dream of building such projects. Congrats on the finished product, and may it see much use in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Another amazing build Ken. The lights were a genius touch. Please post another pic when you get that blotter on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo

NYWoodturner said:


> Another amazing build Ken. The lights were a genius touch. Please post another pic when you get that blotter on it.




Will do. I think the blotter will be the final touch that will give it the look that I am after. It's almost going to be a shame to put the 27" iMac on the top shelf of the upper desk. It has such a classic look now just the way it is. Maybe I'll just scrap the computer and go back to the days of pencil and paper just so I don't ruin the look of the desk. LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill

Danged, I may be too gray to use this word, but dagnabbit I'ma gonna anyways!

That is UBER!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Danged, I may be too gray to use this word, but dagnabbit I'ma gonna anyways!
> 
> That is UBER!



Mike, that desk ain't got wheels, it can't take you anywhere!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

And if it did - I'd call it Uber Uber!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tony said:


> Mike, that desk ain't got wheels, it can't take you anywhere!



I thought when he said Uber, he meant über, as in over, like over the top,"über die Spitze". Not '"Uber", as in about, meaning to travel or discover.

Ich habe Probleme mit Sprachen manchmal von Sprachen zu stehlen.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

Sie haben völlig recht

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Sie haben völlig recht


Richtig.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I started watching this build at the very start, then for some reason I quit getting notifications on it, I forgot that it was going on. Then I discovered it again and the build was done. I got to read through the whole thing from start to finish, it was like watching a movie or a documentary. Very cool and enjoyable! Ken my friend , outstanding work! Countless hours of a labor of love that paid off big time. It is absolutely beautiful. Your alerts probably got bombed with way cools from me, sorry about that, but it is in every way. I love the satin finish, the felt in the drawers, and the lighting is just awesome. I could go on and on about this build, I have to say it is my absolute favorite that you have done. Thank you so much for taking the time to photo document this and share it with everyone!
Wow, just wow..................

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I started watching this build at the very start, then for some reason I quit getting notifications on it, I forgot that it was going on. Then I discovered it again and the build was done. I got to read through the whole thing from start to finish, it was like watching a movie or a documentary. Very cool and enjoyable! Ken my friend , outstanding work! Countless hours of a labor of love that paid off big time. It is absolutely beautiful. Your alerts probably got bombed with way cools from me, sorry about that, but it is in every way. I love the satin finish, the felt in the drawers, and the lighting is just awesome. I could go on and on about this build, I have to say it is my absolute favorite that you have done. Thank you so much for taking the time to photo document this and share it with everyone!
> Wow, just wow..................




27 notifications. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. You can bomb my threads anytime you like Greg. I really enjoyed this build and had a blast with it but it was a lot of hard work. That oak is heavy stuff and applying the finish for 5 1/2 per coat was back breaking. I have to say that while I had fun with the build, I'm very glad that it is over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

woodtickgreg said:


> I started watching this build at the very start, then for some reason I quit getting notifications on it, I forgot that it was going on. Then I discovered it again and the build was done. I got to read through the whole thing from start to finish, it was like watching a movie or a documentary. Very cool and enjoyable! Ken my friend , outstanding work! Countless hours of a labor of love that paid off big time. It is absolutely beautiful. Your alerts probably got bombed with way cools from me, sorry about that, but it is in every way. I love the satin finish, the felt in the drawers, and the lighting is just awesome. I could go on and on about this build, I have to say it is my absolute favorite that you have done. Thank you so much for taking the time to photo document this and share it with everyone!
> Wow, just wow..................


Same here. I just rediscovered this thread and read through it. Now as soon as I can make it out to my work shed I will be lining up all my tools to put them on a garage sale. There is no use even pretending I know anything about wood working. After seeing the master build this piece of art I know I just as well hang it up and just play with my lathe from now on.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## cabomhn

This is a masterpiece Ken, holy cow. You are a true master at your craft. My head hurts thinking about designing all those drawers and slots

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kenbo

I think I mentioned earlier in this thread that there was an 11 part series of the build coming to my youtube channel. The first part in the series was posted today and I will post 1 episode a week from here on. For those who are interested, here's part one.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

Awesome build...don't know how I missed this thread but just saw it tonight for the first time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Awesome build...don't know how I missed this thread but just saw it tonight for the first time.


9 pages and 4 months later....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> 9 pages and 4 months later....



So you caught me sleeping

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Sleeping beauty....lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Sleeping beauty??? More like Rip Van Winkle  if you missed all of this thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

The important thing is that he is up to speed now.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## The100road

Very cool kendo. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Is there anything you wish you would have thought of or included in the build?


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> Is there anything you wish you would have thought of or included in the build?



Yes. A conduit system to run computer cables etc.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## rocky1

What all are you hooking up Ken? A lot of it could be done Bluetooth or Wireless these days.


----------



## Kenbo

rocky1 said:


> What all are you hooking up Ken? A lot of it could be done Bluetooth or Wireless these days.



It's mostly for power cords Rocky and several external hard drives that hold my video files. In hind site, I would have planned for them a little better to have to cables more concealed than what they are. The way that I planned it out, about 90% of the cables are invisible but there are still a few that you can see and that kind of irritates me. No big deal. As the systems get upgraded, the wireless will be put in place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Kenbo




----------



## Ralph Muhs

This is fantastic. I am so full of envy. Thank you for posting this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

This is the final video in the series guys. I hope that some of you have enjoyed it.


----------



## rocky1

I truly wish I could enjoy them, but my Verizon unlimited plan, with it's limits, would be slowed to something resembling molasses in your backyard in January if I did!


----------

